# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alan Wake vs HL2 - Episode 3)



## Administrator (21. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alan Wake vs HL2 - Episode 3)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Boah wie unfair ist dass denn ein quasi Addon mit einem Hauptspiel zu vergleichen    schämt euch, wer auch immer diese Umfrage hier erstellt hat 

Ich habe extra Episode Three genommen!


----------



## Bensta (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alan Wake vs HL2 - Episode 3)*



			
				SYSTEM am 21.07.2008 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Episode 2 war für mich eine Enttäuschung. Die 1. war um vieles Besser. Daher hab ich für Alan Wake gestimmt. Wobei Episode 3 und alles danach natürlich auch gekauft wird.


----------



## TCPip2k (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Warum wollt ihr sp viel über unsert Kaufverhalten wissen?
Welcher Shop würd uns hier bald mit daraus resultierender Flash-werbung nerven?


----------



## Basecamp (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alan Wake vs HL2 - Episode 3)*



			
				Bensta am 22.07.2008 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 21.07.2008 13:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die meisten Leute fanden das umgekehrt ich eigendlich auch, obwohl mir Episode 1 natürlich auch gefallen hat.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alan Wake vs HL2 - Episode 3)*

Pff, eine x'te HL2 Episode mit Alan Wake zu vergleichen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alan Wake vs HL2 - Episode 3)*

Alan Wake


----------



## Boesor (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alan Wake vs HL2 - Episode 3)*

Hmmm, schwere Frage, da muss ich zur Entscheidungsfindung ja erstmal überlegen, was bislang über die beiden Titel bekannt ist.
Huch, fast gar nichts.
Na dann, augen zu und anklicken, ich muss wohl annehmen, dass das es nicht ernstgenommen werden kann.


----------



## Actionhero2300 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alan Wake vs HL2 - Episode 3)*

Alan Wake wird sicher geil! Das HL2-Episoden-Gehabe nervt aber langsam. Aber wieso anders machen, wenn man doch mit kleinen Häppchen offembar auch so super verdient?


----------



## AMDSpider (8. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alan Wake vs HL2 - Episode 3)*

Ich habe mich für Alan Wake entschieden. 

Zwar war Half Life Episode 2 einer der besten Egoshooter, die ich gespielt habe, mit viel Spannung, Unterhaltung, Story, guter Physik usw. 
War teilweise besser als das Original Half Life 2!
Aber die Screenshots bzw Concept Arts von Half Life Episode 3 sehen nicht besonders vielversprechend aus. Das scheint eher ein abstruses Science Fiction Spiel zu werden mit seltsamen Höhlensystemen und seltsamen Gegnern, anstatt dass es ein klassischer an Episode 2 angelehnter Zombieshooter im Survivalhorrorstil werden wird, der auf diesem Forschungsschiff spielt und wo man vielleicht in der Antarktis einen Motorschlitten steuern kann (statt dem Buggy). 
Bei Alan Wake weiss man aber was man hat, und zwar klassischer Kleinstadthorror, bewährt in zahlreichen Survivalhorrorgames, man kann auch fahren in Alan Wake (wahrscheinlich im GTA Stil), und es hat grafisch schöne Wälder.


----------



## Mourning-Blade (18. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alan Wake vs HL2 - Episode 3)*

Woooow, überrascht micht echt,dass mehr Leute sich Episode ³ kaufgen würden als Alan Wake...ich fand MAx Payne einfach viel genialer als Half Life 2, und die Episoden waren für mich einfach nur wie teuer verkaufte unvolle Addons,die kaum neues brachten...

Alan Wake ist für mich ein DER kommenden Spiele...


Fear of the Dark unso.....yeah yeah


----------

